# Owen's Post-surgery *update & pics*



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Our knucklehead, Owen, underwent MANY procedures yesterday under one anesthesia event. He is 6 months old.

1. complicated neuter (one testicle was still in the inguinal canal)
2. removal of 5 retained baby (deciduous) teeth
3. tear duct flush/Jones test
4. Micro-chip
5. ear wash (has been treated for a yeast/bacterial infection from when we got him)

He is recovering very well- he ate last night and is wagging his little tail like nothing happened. We had pre-op blood work and Bile Acid Testing done earlier this week and everything looked great (thankfully!!!). I would encourage everyone to do pre-op labs AND notify the vet and vet tech that you want MINIMAL hair clipped for the IV. You can barely tell that his leg hair was clipped for the IV.

He was very bruised after the blood-draw but it looks worse than he felt.










After the pre-surgery bath:









This is the morning of "surgery day"









Owen post-op--- still drunk on anesthesia (Propofol)


















I made an e-collar with some fabric scraps while we waited for Owen:


Obi HATED being the model! LOL!
"What the heck is that?!"









"Oh, Heck no!"









Cone-of-shame on the ACTUAL patient (most of you know the reference to the movie, UP)









Thank you for your thoughts and prayers for Owen  :wub: Hoping for an uneventful, fully recovery!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Awwww, little Owen is so sweet and precious and he'll be all healed up before you know it! Marisa, you did a great job on that "Cone of Shame"!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Glad to hear that Owen is recovering nicely post surgery, i love the pictures of Owen post surgery, looks like he's laughing, did he have laughing gas? :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: What a great model Obi is modeling the cone of shame, btw i love it, is there anything you can't do? May i ask what is the Jones test, i've never heard of it before.


----------



## 4everjack (Feb 11, 2013)

recover soon lil owen!!


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

Love the little pics, I am sure Owen will be a good little patient while he heals quickly.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Marisa, Owen is such a sweetie. He is blessed to have his Mommy taking such good care of him before and after his surgery. 

I love the cone you made, too!

Hugs and love to you, Owen, and Obi.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Poor baby! So glad he's doing we'll! Not looking forward to this for Riley!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## huff1472 (Jan 12, 2013)

Yes, curious also! What is the Jones test??


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

Glad everything went well, he looks so sweet in his cone of shame.


----------



## Tiffy (Apr 5, 2013)

He looks so sweet. Wishing you a speedy recover Owen


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

Owen I hope you have a swift recovery so you can play with your brother Obi. Obi you take care of your little brother!!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Baby Owen, you get all well real fast. We love you and want to see you smiling, happy and mischievous.


----------



## Mindy's Mom (Apr 9, 2013)

I am happy everything went well, I hope Owen has a speedy recovery!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh his little neck! Glad he is ok!
He looks really tiny Marisa!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh sweet little Owen. Hoping for a speedy recovery! Obi you did a great job modeling for us.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

mysugarbears said:


> Glad to hear that Owen is recovering nicely post surgery, i love the pictures of Owen post surgery, looks like he's laughing, did he have laughing gas? :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: What a great model Obi is modeling the cone of shame, btw i love it, is there anything you can't do? May i ask what is the Jones test, i've never heard of it before.


 
I have to agree with Debbie! Owen looks quite happy post-surgery! What a doll! I'm so glad he did well and Bella and I send prayers for the knucklehead to make a speedy recovery. He is just too precious!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Haha, I love how he's happy delirious from the 'good stuff'. The cone looks great and he is totally rocking it. Obi was clearly having none of that, lol. 

Sending them both many kisses. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

He does look like he's smiling in those post-op pictures. What a little cutie pie. Glad he's already starting to feel better. Keep it up little one!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Owen, heal fast buddy!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Love his funny little drunken sailor look! Glad he did so well!


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Blessings to you Sweetie. Get well Soon. Nickee & Yogi.*


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Owen is adorable and looks like he is in great hands with you for a mom...I love the pics, especially the ones of Owen smiling with his little toofies...:HistericalSmiley:You did a great job on his cone...he seems to be taking everything in stride..:wub:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Happy to hear all went well. He looks so cute in his cone!


----------



## Curious_Ein (Dec 4, 2012)

Ooooo, I hope Own feels better after getting soo much done. Ein had cone of shame for two weeks that he had his neuter- I also remember him being in his BEST behavior with his cone!!!(up to that point, he was constantly trying to dominant over poor Ami.. LOL) Cone stopped him, and he has not have done it since * go figure!!* 

I was shocked at the bruise that the needle left poor Owen- I remember getting blood drawn by a nurse one time, and getting the arm badly bruised. It def did not hurt but it certainly looked a lot worse than it felt. I hope it is also same way for brave Owen,, lol

Mandoo is almost 5 months old and Ami being almost 7 months old, I feel much better. How is potty training with Owen? Mandoo is pretty good 95% of the time, but currently at 2.2lbs, she has a way to go, as far as getting a bit older and bigger to be able to properly hold urine- Ami took almost 6-7 months to train to hold her bladder now.. I am hoping Mandoo doesn't end up too tiny as Ami... 

how big is Owen?


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Poor little Owen. Soooooooooooooo much for one little guy to go through.

Owen -- Awntie Lynn hopes that you're feeling better soon. Prayers and Hugs being sent.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Loving his cone. Owen is rocking it. Wishing him a fast recovery as I'm sure the brothers are willing to play together soon.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

So glad Owen is recovering so well from surgery-- he sure did have a lot of procedures for one little guy! Can't wait to meet him at Nationals!


----------



## RE823 (Feb 11, 2012)

Such a cutie in his cone!!! prayers for a speedy recovery


----------



## Maltshakes (Sep 19, 2012)

Marisa!! I just saw this thread. HUGE HUGS to you + Owen (+ of course the rest of the family)! Sneakers just had his first anesthesia to removed 8 teeth + they did NOT do a great job with the whole shaving thing, so I totally smiled at your tip  Really hope Owen is having a speedy recovery! Sneakers was sooo groggy after his anesthesia which was more than a little scary, but I'm hoping he will be back to his old self soon.

Hugsssss!!! xoxoxoxo


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhh Owen sure had a lot done but good to get it overwith in one 'under". I want whatever Owen had..:HistericalSmiley:... sure does look like he's laughing post op!


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

What a little cutie smiles all the time I see.
He looks so cute with the cone of shame.
I am happy everything is fine.
Lilly acted like she was going to die for about 4 days.......Daisy was up the next day ready to play.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Feel better little Owen.....what a doll baby he is! I googled Jones test, very interesting. seems like it can reveal alot about the dog.


----------



## Oakley Jackson (Feb 7, 2013)

Hope you feel better soon sweet Owen! I am dreading this for Oakley


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

*Thank you all for your positive thoughts and prayers of healing  Owen is tail-wagging and peppy as can be 
* I will post some pics in a different thread :thumbsup:

For those who are wondering, the Jones Test is to evaluate the tear ducts. It is basically a few drops of fluorescein dye dropped into the eyes. It tests to see if the there is normal drainage of tears through the tear ducts down into the nasal cavity. It's painless and can give you a clue into excessive tearing.


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

hoaloha said:


> *Thank you all for your positive thoughts and prayers of healing  Owen is tail-wagging and peppy as can be
> * I will post some pics in a different thread :thumbsup:
> 
> For those who are wondering, the Jones Test is to evaluate the tear ducts. It is basically a few drops of fluorescein dye dropped into the eyes. It tests to see if the there is normal drainage of tears through the tear ducts down into the nasal cavity. It's painless and can give you a clue into excessive tearing.


Thank you for your explanationof Jones test. So did Owen have clogged tear ducts? I need to have my M&M checked too. Next time they get their teeth cleaned, I will have to have them checked for this.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Marisa -- so glad to hear that Owen is doing so well. Love the HAPPY TAIL!!!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

SweetMalteseAngels said:


> Thank you for your explanationof Jones test. So did Owen have clogged tear ducts? I need to have my M&M checked too. Next time they get their teeth cleaned, I will have to have them checked for this.


No prob! Owen's tear ducts are extremely narrow and possibly blocked on his upper lid ducts. I would definitely ask your vet to do the Jones test or just flush their tears ducts the next time they are under anesthesia. Vet Ophthalmogists can actually flush the ducts without anesthesia. I just have to be EXTRA diligent on keeping Owen's face as dray as possible.


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

By any chance, do you know of a good Vet Optomologist in so cal? I hate to put my dogs under anesthesia if it's not necessary.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Lola's tear ducts were corrected when the vet just put the dye in to check them. She said she didn't even have proper ducts and that the tears just spilled over and would need to see a specialist, but the funny thing is that after that she was fine.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

silverhaven said:


> Lola's tear ducts were corrected when the vet just put the dye in to check them. She said she didn't even have proper ducts and that the tears just spilled over and would need to see a specialist, but the funny thing is that after that she was fine.


Maureen, i hope we have your luck


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

SweetMalteseAngels said:


> By any chance, do you know of a good Vet Optomologist in so cal? I hate to put my dogs under anesthesia if it's not necessary.



I honestly used yelp.com to search for some but haven't had any first-hand experience with any. Maybe your vet can recommend a trusted person near you? I agree with you about the anesthesia! the duct flush is a very simple and quick procedure ;D


----------

